# Misc Accessories



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RV is sold.
Headed back overseas, time to sell everything else.

http://austin.craigslist.org/rvs/1709236941.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/rvs/1684094589.html

Thanks for looking.

Jared


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd love some of that stuff, but I bet the shipping to NC would be brutal~ sorry!


----------

